# Lake Martin



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and I are going back to Lake Martin this weekend and was just wondering what was biting?


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

A few of us went camping the week after Labor Day at Wind Creek State Park. Although we didn't fish, I did see a lot of activity in and on the water.

Schools of small bass were chasing shad darn near onto the beach. Twas quite a sight, not unlike how some spanish or blues get into some lunch. The bait was plentiful in the shallows around the campground. 

I also saw plenty of , what I was told was stripers jumping clean out of the water. Some had some real size to them. Do you troll for those?

That was our first time camping there and we just loved it! That is one heck of a lake and we had a great time. It is so cool how one can pull his boat right up to the campsite. Next time I go will include some fishing for sure.

Good luck and have fun!

Rick


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

where is lake martin at?


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

Lake Martin is in East Central Alabama. Northeast of Montgomery, about an hours drive from there on the backroads. It took me about three n a half hours to drive there towing my boat from Pensacola. It is closest to Alexander City, and is Auburn country for sure. 

Check it out... 700 plus miles of coastline, they boast. It is a man made lake that is fed by the Tallapoosa River and is dammed at the south end by Martin Dam. I found one spot to be 165' deep, not too shabby, eh? All sorts of different looks on that lake that make you think you are a lot further from Pensacola than you are. 

Rick


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

My grandparents have lived on Lake Martin since 1961. They live in Madwind Creek with about 350 feet of waterfront. My summers were nice.:thumbup: Right now is the best time for some nighttime crappie fishing. Anchor up on a point in about 30 to 40 foot of water with a light overhanging the water. Wait for the shad to come up. if they come in thick, the crappie and stripers will usually follow. take some crappie minnows to start and just in case the shad dont get thick enough to dip. We have caught thousands of fish that way my whole life.

If its bass you want, and we all do, texas rigged chartreuse lizard and worms work well year round. Also, try trolling some deep diving crank baits across points. White with green back has been our go to for years. Casting the same crank bait at deep rocky banks will also produce bass and big stripers. 

Catfish is a given. Wigglers on 15 to 20 feet deep points does the trick. 

Good luck to you guys. Hope you do well. I will be going in about 4 weeks, so let us know how you do. Thanks.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I talked to my father in law yesterday and he said that his brother went up there Monday afternoon and night and boated over 100 crappie. He said they were fishing just off of points, 10-15 ft deep with live minnows. The next morning they caught some nice bass on zara spooks when they came across a school of shad being eaten by bass.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, man I would love to get on some slabs.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow thats cool


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

know of any big lakes like that closer to pensacola


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lakes like that? Man, you got either Lake Seminole or Lake Talquin around here if you're looking for a comparative one to Martin. I've never been to Seminole or Talquin. I'm going up to Alabama next weekend to fish with my brother, maybe we go to Martin?


----------

